# Dark Screen on Acer Aspire 5734Z



## billywilliams (May 5, 2011)

Hi there,

Just wanted to check what I think I already know with someone a lot more knowledgeable than myself who will likely be on this forum. 

Last night as I went to enter the password on the log in screen The screen went very dim. From where i was sitting i could not see clearly anything on the screen however after sitting further back you could just make out the login screen. After entering the password the computer logged on as normal just on a very dark screen. Here are some key pieces of info:

1. I did not touch the screen before i entered the password. The laptop had already been on for a few hours before hand and had just sent itself to sleep.

2. After using the Fn and arrow buttons to increase/decrease the screen brightness nothing happens. There is no increase OR decrease.

3. After using the Fn and F6 key repeatedly the screen will turn bright for longer periods of time but only for a 5 seconds maximum. However when bright there is no dimness what so ever and it appears as normal.

4. When pressing the Fn and F6 key once it will flicker on and off very quickly.

5. I am 99% sure that if connected to an external monitor that the computer would run 100% fine. 

I thought it may have been a backlight problem however I am not 100% sure anymore as the backlight is staying on for longer periods of time. Is there any chance it could be a software problem? 

Any light to be shone on this (lol) would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

1) Do you have the power cable plugged in?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check this
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The backlight is probably not at fault here. Usually, once they go, they are gone. The most likely culprit is your backlight inverter. It is a small board that converts the DC power into a high frequency AC that the backlight works. Sort of like the ballast in a fluorescent lamp.

The first thing you will want to check is the cable connections from the board to the inverter and from the inverter to the LCD panel. To do this you will need to remove the button panel and the screen bezel to access the wires. You should be able to remove the bezel on this model without removing the hinges.

The inverter will be located on the bottom of the lcd panel and will have two sets of wires attached to it. One will be a group of 6 to 8 wires that run into the video cable or to the motherboard and the other will be two wires in a connector that is shaped like a U. Check to make sure these connections are securely attached to the inverter.

If this does not resolve your issue, you will need to replace the inverter board.


----------

